# Streamlight SL20X - LED Mod? (not terralux)



## LiterLeaner (Nov 29, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has modded or has a kit available for the Streamlight SL20X (non-led version). 

I currently have the Terralux kit installed but I can't believe that someone has not put a larger LED into this great flashlight.

Ideas? Input? Help?




Thank you in advance.


----------



## cab980002 (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone....... I would love to upgrade my Sl-20x's. I thought at one time Gene Malkolff was working on something for them.


----------



## HarryN (Dec 11, 2009)

Well - actually I am working on one with some other cpfrs.

I have 2 of the lights now and protos are in progress / parts on order. It takes a custom board, heat sink, etc to pull it off.

I have a thread started on this, but have not updated it pending somethings we want to show. Here is the thread in case you want to follow it as progress is posted. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238105

The plan is for approx. similar current drain / run time but brighter.

As you know, the incan version of that light is a dang good thrower for 200 lumens, so making it equivalent throw with LEDs is not so easy.

Hoping to have something for sale in Feb / March 2010. Patience will be required, as parts and testing take time.


----------



## LiterLeaner (Dec 11, 2009)

Harry,

Just knowing that it is in the works is great. I am currently using my 4 cell Mag with the 3 LED insert at work and would love to carry my rechargeable if it was at least equal.

Thanks again,
Frank:twothumbs


----------



## HarryN (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I have opened a Feeler thread in the custom B/S/T area to start estimating quantities. Here is the link.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/269426

Thanks for looking.

Harry


----------

